# exercise ideas and small changes to diet



## Natalie123 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi all, I want to start watching my weight a bit and would ideally like to lose 5 kg. I have very little motivation and suffer from depression which means that I comfort eat and feel down if I don't acheive the goals I set myself. I don't want to set myself up to fail but want to make some small changes.

I want to start some exercise, I have ME so struggle, I might try swimming once a week as this has worked for me before. I have tried to cut down on the amount of cheese I am eating but chocolate and desserts are my biggest problems. If anyone has any suggestions for some really simple changes I could make that wouldn't be too difficult that would be great

Mainly I just want people to push me and check that I have done my swimming for the week!

Thanks, Natalie x


----------



## Newtothis (Feb 25, 2012)

Natalie123 said:


> Hi all, I want to start watching my weight a bit and would ideally like to lose 5 kg. I have very little motivation and suffer from depression which means that I comfort eat and feel down if I don't acheive the goals I set myself. I don't want to set myself up to fail but want to make some small changes.
> 
> I want to start some exercise, I have ME so struggle, I might try swimming once a week as this has worked for me before. I have tried to cut down on the amount of cheese I am eating but chocolate and desserts are my biggest problems. If anyone has any suggestions for some really simple changes I could make that wouldn't be too difficult that would be great
> 
> ...



Hi Natalie, as I am learning to swim  and am determined to learn by this summer I will certainly check to ensure you've been on a weekly basis. When I was losing weight I replaced chocolate/desserts with low-fat jelly (yum); fresh fruit and the occassional chocolate square (from the fridge); prior to the weight loss I was a real snacaholic - I loved munching on crisps; sweets (Haribo/jelly bellies/liquorice allsorts); chocolate; cakes etc... especially when I was stressed out or feeling flat but now I have them as a special treat, and because I don't have them that often I don't miss them.

I've replaced sweet treats with other treats; bubble-baths; nail-varnish; magazine etc...

Good luck, Amanda x


----------



## Sazzaroo (Feb 25, 2012)

_Hi Natalie,

Being as you have depression and eat through that, I would encourage you to have a think why you eat more, eg, out of boredom or is it when you get stressed/someone or something upsets you?

Have a look at the goals you are setting. Are they to high maybe and can they be reduced until you get going eg 1lb a week?

Maybe have a go at writing your food/liquid intake down for a couple weeks along with your feelings of that day to try and pin point where your dip is?

Make small changes at first Natalie and maybe think about joining the WLG here on the board, very supportive and new peeps always welcome.

Good luck and be kind to yourself!  _


----------



## slipper (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello Natalie , from a fellow ME'er.  If you can do some swimming, that would be a huge use of calories and provided you didn't eat more, would help no end to lose some weight.  

I lost 3 stone over 6 months by diet, but I had to cut out many carbs, not sure you can do that as a type 1, so how about getting a diary, one day to a page type, and recording what you eat for a week.  Then look for what are high calorie items and reduce the amount of those the next week. After that, look at portion sizes and leave a little on your plate, or dont put it there in the first place.

With my ME, I couldn't go swimming, but I did try small walks, and now I can walk, or rather stroll, for 15 minutes or so, which is a huge improvement on what I did do.  So as I see it, its little changes that all add up, and given time, a little weight loss each week adds up too.

Now join us in the Weight Loss group, for the support we all need. Good luck.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 25, 2012)

Good luck Nat !   If i am having a week when i feel as though i should be doing a bit more ?   I go up the stairs rather than lift (at work) & go out on mountain bike. If weather behaves out 2mo !


----------



## Natalie123 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your support! Sazzaroo, thanks for your pm  I will let you know when I manage to go swimming, if I haven't done it be the end of the week you have permission to moan at me  

I have been out shopping today and got lots of healthy stuff, avocados, beetroot, apples, grapes, salad, fromage frais (0% fat version) and plenty of tuna so I can make myself some healthy but hopefully yummy sandwiches, salads and fruity puddings for lunch this week.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Feb 26, 2012)

*Well Done Natalie you are on the way! *


----------



## Steff (Feb 26, 2012)

Natalie123 said:


> Thanks everyone for your support! Sazzaroo, thanks for your pm  I will let you know when I manage to go swimming, if I haven't done it be the end of the week you have permission to moan at me
> 
> I have been out shopping today and got lots of healthy stuff, avocados, beetroot, apples, grapes, salad, fromage frais (0% fat version) and plenty of tuna so I can make myself some healthy but hopefully yummy sandwiches, salads and fruity puddings for lunch this week.



Nice one Nat good luck with it X


----------



## Emmal31 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Natalie,

I just wanted to wish you luck with the diet and exercise


----------

